# you can now configure the TT mk3



## Blacknerd (Apr 10, 2012)

http://configurator.audi.co.uk/controll ... nt=accx-uk


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

No sign of the "comfort pack" though, so no options anywhere (that I can find) for B&O sound system or climate control!!


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

It's pretty clear that the configurator isn't finished. I wonder why they made it available until it's complete? Seems peculiar.


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Looks like you cannot have a manual quattro either?


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

That config is not really exciting me in the slightest to be honest...

I just had a play and specced a £40K s-line TT! :roll:


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Interestingly enough it looks like the brochure has been removed from audis website for now. Suspect they make be correcting some mistakes?


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Maybe the prices were too high and they are lowering them to a more reasonable number? :lol:


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Shug750S said:


> Maybe the prices were too high and they are lowering them to a more reasonable number? :lol:


Whilst I really want to believe let's face it its more likely the other way round


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

cheechy said:


> Interestingly enough it looks like the brochure has been removed from audis website for now. Suspect they make be correcting some mistakes?


Brochure now back up!


----------



## msnttf10 (Jul 30, 2007)

Its about 10k over priced.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

I'm not convinced by the LED head lights for £945.

Are these just as bright and got the range of the Xenons?


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

They are mad with the price. 43K for a 2.0 TFSI quattro with nice specs. I paid 35K for my TT MK2 V6 with same specs.. :roll:


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

With the same engine as I have yes the very same one with same spec' ish £40,000. :lol:


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Just had a play and it's totally nuts.

I did a "reasonable" spec for a 2.0 quattro stronic to include the basic stuff I have in my current TT such as rear parking sensors, dimming mirror/rain sensor, 19" wheels, heated seats, mmi yada yada everything you should basically get along with a steering wheel.

£41k!!!!!

That's a mere 7k less than I paid for my RS, and this isn't even an "S"!!!!!!!!!!

Looks like I'll be converting to another brand, ah such a shame [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

powerplay said:


> Just had a play and it's totally nuts.
> 
> I did a "reasonable" spec for a 2.0 quattro stronic to include the basic stuff I have in my current TT such as rear parking sensors, dimming mirror/rain sensor, 19" wheels, heated seats, mmi yada yada everything you should basically get along with a steering wheel.
> 
> ...


Or a used R8 

Daz


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

.......used S3 convertible or a 2015 V6 Mustang for me next year I think, sadly, given the likely additional premium for a soft top.

Same as many above - a coupe to same spec as my current roadster looks like £5k to £7k increase  - without soft top.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Well while there's a lot of complaints about the prices of the new TTs perhaps you should be looking at what you are getting for your money compared to the outgoing Mk2s.
The Mk3 2.0 TFSI quatttro s-tronic offers a 0-60 time 5.3 sec with a Combined mpg of 44.1 for the price £35,335 in S line trim (£32,785 as Sport)
The old Mk2 TTS quattro s-tronic offered the same performance but with just a Combined mpg of 36.7 and costed £37,385.

Normally in the car world better performance means more money but the new Mk3 2.0 is offering old TTS performance at a price tag £4,000 less than the old TTS.
Bearing in mind that people are constantly saying they want a TT with more power - the new MK3 could be said to have met that demand with a reasonable price compromise.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

I wonder how much the tts will cost when the Quattro stronic is £35k? £40k? It's a very rich price for a 4 pot engine from VW tuned up slightly (no I'm not comparing to the golf).

For sure l don't see Audi selling allot of TT's, not that you see many tt mk2's I'd expect the mk3 is going to be a rare site.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

ZephyR2 said:


> Well while there's a lot of complaints about the prices of the new TTs perhaps you should be looking at what you are getting for your money compared to the outgoing Mk2s.
> The Mk3 2.0 TFSI quatttro s-tronic offers a 0-60 time 5.3 sec with a Combined mpg of 44.1 for the price £33,335 in S line trim (£32,785 as Sport)
> The old Mk2 TTS quattro s-tronic offered the same performance but with just a Combined mpg of 36.7 and costed £37,385.
> 
> ...


Fair point well made. But the price hike puts the TT closer to Porsche territory. Also, we've seen similar performance increases (both in terms of speed and mpg) from other cars for a far lower premium over the outgoing vehicle.

But I do like your thinking [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

ZephyR2 said:


> Well while there's a lot of complaints about the prices of the new TTs perhaps you should be looking at what you are getting for your money compared to the outgoing Mk2s.
> The Mk3 2.0 TFSI quatttro s-tronic offers a 0-60 time 5.3 sec with a Combined mpg of 44.1 for the price £35,335 in S line trim (£32,785 as Sport)
> The old Mk2 TTS quattro s-tronic offered the same performance but with just a Combined mpg of 36.7 and costed £37,385.
> 
> ...


A very reasonable assessment, HOWEVER, no matter how fancy bodywork and tech you put inside it's still a golf in a party dress :lol: 
Seriously though considering a TTS will be around £40k that's £10k more than a S3 and that's where the pricing looks suspicious.
We need to see what the reviews say and hopefully it'll finally be the drivers car it should be and there's no reason why it can't as VW can get so many plaudits for the way the R is set up so we all know the MQB has what it takes.

The fact also that it's now touching boxster territory will make buyers think twice. It definitely has made me hesitate hence I've bought myself some time with a S3 stopgap and then will reassess in a few years time.
I'm sure I'll not be alone in coming to this conclusion.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

May I point out that the "new" 2.0L engine is not "new" it's the same engine as I have the same engine #

Audi said it was 210BHP and very strangle APR said when tested it was far more then 210 as standard, racing with other TT people said, Dave is your TT chiped?, no...
Now Audi say the same engine is 230BHP the same figure that everyone though I was "running". Now call me a cynical but a MKII with 230 would be hard to say to someone " if you send another 10k you get 260BHP (S) so lets play it down to we fit it in the MK3

MY11 engine has the same # as the "new" MK3. I looked at it in Geneva, trust me its the same engine, it's no where close to 210BHP....strangely it's more 230BHP 

Audi 

I do love the Mk3 and I think pricers or "deals" will come after the first year, when basically you paying for the latest's and greatest.


----------



## Pincherrn (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi guys. 
One thing I noticed when speccing up a sport was that a lot of things that were extras are now standard. Alright not all are the really desirable ones but start / stop, xenons and tyre pressure warning are some that spring to mind. So the price increase is maybe not so big as it first seems.

Colin


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Pincherrn said:


> Hi guys.
> One thing I noticed when speccing up a sport was that a lot of things that were extras are now standard. Alright not all are the really desirable ones but start / stop, xenons and tyre pressure warning are some that spring to mind. So the price increase is maybe not so big as it first seems.
> 
> Colin


Climate control anyone?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Nyxx said:


> May I point out that the "new" 2.0L engine is not "new" it's the same engine as I have the same engine #
> 
> Audi said it was 210BHP and very strangle APR said when tested it was far more then 210 as standard, racing with other TT people said, Dave is your TT chiped?, no...
> Now Audi say the same engine is 230BHP the same figure that everyone though I was "running". Now call me a cynical but a MKII with 230 would be hard to say to someone " if you send another 10k you get 260BHP (S) so lets play it down to we fit it in the MK3
> ...


Actually I was referring to the "new Mk3" rather than a new 2.0 engine - but perhaps that wasn't entirely clear.
As regards the rest of your post I'm not really sure what you are saying other than its the same old 2.0 engine in the Mk3. It may well be but they've tweaked it again so that it produces less power than the TTS but more torque and lower emissions and coupled with lower body weight and other improvements it has performance comparable with the Mk2 TTS but for much less £££s.
Be honest if Audi said a year ago you can have a TTS for several thousand pounds less with a new body shell and lots of new extras like the virtual cockpit ..... you'd have bitten their hand off. Yes they have for now shifted the whole TT market up one notch but no doubt in time there will be cheaper lower specced models that will bring the TT back in to the range of the less affluent.


----------



## riiiiiich (Oct 22, 2011)

Also, where is that nice yellow colour? Don't see that anywhere on there! :roll:


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

ZephyR2 said:


> Nyxx said:
> 
> 
> > May I point out that the "new" 2.0L engine is not "new" it's the same engine as I have the same engine #
> ...


A tts isn't just about the power. Its the extras such as mag ride, leather, heated seats and different finishes (inside and out) that make it different.

You expect improvements between generations of cars and I'm sure we've got that. However there is no doubt that audi have taken the opportunity to now take the TT further upmarket. By upmarket read more expensive.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Remember when the MK2 first came out? Lots of options to tick that drove the price into the stratosphere back then. LED daytime running lights comes immediately to mind. Now, since even budget cars have them, they are standard. The same will happen with other technological achievements in the TT. Do you think other manufacturers won't follow with their own "virtual cockpits"? They will, because it's ultimately less expensive to have one LCD screen to handle everything than it is for a traditional dash and another infotainment screen. They may still have a center screen for passenger use in more family oriented vehicles, but the economics of one-screen makes sense.

So.... I'll enjoy my MK2 for a while, and wait for the early adopters to absorb some of Audi's development costs. Towards the end of the model run the MK3 will be a more attractive offering since by then it will again be "behind the times". Audi will sweeten the deal by making auto climate and other options as standard. Just like buying last year's electronics, you will save money and still have something more advanced than what you currently have.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

tt3600 said:


> I'm not convinced by the LED head lights for £945.
> 
> Are these just as bright and got the range of the Xenons?


watch the demo videos of it- really clever stuff! if i could add it to my mk1 for £1000 i would!!!


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

Great looking car but the price is about £10K too high! I can't see myself spending £40K+ on a stock TT. Rather get a MK2 TT RS for that money.

I imagine the S will be £50K+! :roll:

Probably keep my current car for another 2 years then switch to a Jeep Wrangler! Always fancied one of those and I saw some amazing Kahn conversions recently. Or maybe even a Range...


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Guys,if you think the prices are already high - what about (increased) prices for the roadster ??? :twisted: 
It will be very easy to get above £45k.............


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

mwad said:


> Guys,if you think the prices are already high - what about (increased) prices for the roadster ??? :twisted:
> It will be very easy to get above £45k.............


Good point. At at that price level the only car to get is a boxster and you'll be able to get a half decent spec.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Martin L said:


> mwad said:
> 
> 
> > Guys,if you think the prices are already high - what about (increased) prices for the roadster ??? :twisted:
> ...


Yeah, very true.
The Boxster would more than likely be the better car too.

For £45k+ I would only be looking at a Boxster personally.........

The new TT needs to be *very very *good...


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

powerplay said:


> Just had a play and it's totally nuts.
> 
> I did a "reasonable" spec for a 2.0 quattro stronic to include the basic stuff I have in my current TT such as rear parking sensors, dimming mirror/rain sensor, 19" wheels, heated seats, mmi yada yada everything you should basically get along with a steering wheel.
> 
> ...


Sure with the discounts on a new order you can knock about 12% off :wink:


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

T7 Doc said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> > Just had a play and it's totally nuts.
> ...


I'd say it is at least 12% over-priced !


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Do you this there will be any money off discounts on the new Mk3 TT if you order now?


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

stumardy said:


> Do you this there will be any money off discounts on the new Mk3 TT if you order now?


Only if no one orders one, but it seems they will be in fairly short supply so doubt any deals in first few months, or until dealer demos start getting sold on


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

£49,300 OTR if you tick everything on the s-line (including fancy paint).

Or, just over £33K for something comparable to my lowly MK1 (Quattro, heated seats & armrest). Just need to scrape together thirty grand... maybe not.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Dash said:


> £49,300 OTR if you tick everything on the s-line (including fancy paint).


Jeez !


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

mwad said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> > £49,300 OTR if you tick everything on the s-line (including fancy paint).
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

alexp said:


> mwad said:
> 
> 
> > Dash said:
> ...


£14k's worth of add ons. That's a good effort!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hmmm. I wonder how many other peeps are coming up with these big prices by specifying options which in reality they would never order if they were actually thinking of buying a TT. I've specced up a perfectly acceptable Sport model with all I would genuinely want (apart from a sat nav) for £32.5k.


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

ZephyR2 said:


> Hmmm. I wonder how many other peeps are coming up with these big prices by specifying options which in reality they would never order if they were actually thinking of buying a TT. I've specced up a perfectly acceptable Sport model with all I would genuinely want (apart from a sat nav) for £32.5k.


What is this spec? let us know.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

stumardy said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm. I wonder how many other peeps are coming up with these big prices by specifying options which in reality they would never order if they were actually thinking of buying a TT. I've specced up a perfectly acceptable Sport model with all I would genuinely want (apart from a sat nav) for £32.5k.
> ...


This one -
RRP: 31,610.00 GBP
ROTR Price: 32,385.00 GBP
Product no. Description RRP
TT Coupé
Engine
FV307C\2 Sport 2.0 TFSI 6 speed
Power: 230 PS
Combined fuel consumption: 47.9 mpg
Combined CO2 emissions: 137 g/km (EU6)
Urban consumption: 38.7 mpg
Extra urban consumption: 56.5 mpg
29,085.00 GBP

Exterior
Y1Y1 Tango red, metallic 545.00 GBP
Interior
MI Material: Sports seats in Alcantara/leather
Seats: Black
Dashboard: Black
Carpet: Black
Headliner: Rock greyTT Coupé

Equipment
7X1 Audi parking system, rear 430.00 GBP
9VD Audi sound system 270.00 GBP
PU7 Auto-dimming rear-view mirror with light and rain sensor package 265.00 GBP
8T6 Cruise control 295.00 GBP
QQ1 LED interior lighting package 270.00 GBP
C3G 18" x 8.5J '5-twin-spoke Dynamic' design alloy wheels with 245/40 R18 tyres 450.00 GBP


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

ZephyR2 said:


> stumardy said:
> 
> 
> > ZephyR2 said:
> ...


Still expensive. 
Add another £3k at least for the Roadster


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Just priced up a 2.0 TFSI from the last brochure with more or less the same spec and it came out at only £900 less than the Mk3.
I based the Mk2 prices on the S line as that is closest to what the Mk3 Sport model now offers with xenons and LED DRLs, leather/Alcantara upholstery, 18" wheels, etc.
If the Mk3 is expensive then the MK2 must have been expensive too. The Mk2 would have gone up by about 600 - 700 quid anyway in a year with inflation.


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

ZephyR2 said:


> Just priced up a 2.0 TFSI from the last brochure with more or less the same spec and it came out at only £900 less than the Mk3.
> I based the Mk2 prices on the S line as that is closest to what the Mk3 Sport model now offers with xenons and LED DRLs, leather/Alcantara upholstery, 18" wheels, etc.
> If the Mk3 is expensive then the MK2 must have been expensive too. The Mk2 would have gone up by about 600 - 700 quid anyway in a year with inflation.


That's not really apples for apples. S-line bodykit for instance is about £1,200 if you go by the pricing on the .de website.
I did a like for like comparison for my TT, excluding Nav as it's quite a price difference there. I added the cost of 19s and LED lights to the price of my mk2 and there's still over a £3k difference. That's a 10% uplift.

Now in a couple of years time you would hope you can get 10% discount so that will make the TT fine pricewise.
Currently at the moment as it's a new model with no discounts available it is an expensive car.

As I've said on other threads it's into boxster territory and I know for sure what I would prefer to buy. Especially with their rock solid residuals.


----------



## Pincherrn (Jan 27, 2014)

Why are people comparing the prices to the boxster? The Cayman is the equivalent car until the TT Roadster is released. I looked last night and speccing both cars the same (basic spec) and taking standard spec into account the Porsche came in about £10k more. Another thing to consider is general running costs for the Porsche are going to be much higher than the TT. Don't get me wrong I love the Boxster and did look at them but they are more expensive than the TT when comparing like for like. Think Audi are expensive for extras check the Porsche pricelist.

Colin


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

ZephyR2 said:


> Just priced up a 2.0 TFSI from the last brochure with more or less the same spec and it came out at only £900 less than the Mk3.
> I based the Mk2 prices on the S line as that is closest to what the Mk3 Sport model now offers with xenons and LED DRLs, leather/Alcantara upholstery, 18" wheels, etc.
> If the Mk3 is expensive then the MK2 must have been expensive too. The Mk2 would have gone up by about 600 - 700 quid anyway in a year with inflation.


Pretty sure no one paid anything like list price for any TT's in previous 18 months (from what I saw on here anyway). Discounts of 10-15% seemed fairly common! + dealer / Audi contributions of £2k or so if you bought at the right time.

Give it a year and there will be some discounting, especially on the discount broker sites I'm sure, and dealers nearly always get close to these deals ( or have done whenever I've bought a new car) or come up with cheaper servicing or add ons...


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Martin L said:


> That's not really apples for apples. S-line bodykit for instance is about £1,200 if you go by the pricing on the .de website.
> I did a like for like comparison for my TT, excluding Nav as it's quite a price difference there. I added the cost of 19s and LED lights to the price of my mk2 and there's still over a £3k difference. That's a 10% uplift.


Well there are no direct model comparisons but the MK2 S-line is a much closer match to the Mk3 Sport than the MK3 S-line. Granted the S-line body kit (if were available on the UK site) might cost you £1,200 but how much should you balance against that for the new Virtual Cockpit you get in the Mk3. A heck of a lot more I'd guess.



Shug750S said:


> Pretty sure no one paid anything like list price for any TT's in previous 18 months (from what I saw on here anyway). Discounts of 10-15% seemed fairly common! + dealer / Audi contributions of £2k or so if you bought at the right time.


That's a fair point Shug. Think the Audi contribution was about £3500 when got mine just over a year ago.


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

ZephyR2 said:


> but how much should you balance against that for the new Virtual Cockpit you get in the Mk3. A heck of a lot more I'd guess.


Zero. It's technology progress. If they didn't have the virtual cockpit they would have a normal dash and pop up screen like the A3/A6. Those I'm sure are more expensive as you have both the dials and screen. The TT just has a screen and some software, not exactly difficult...


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Martin L said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > but how much should you balance against that for the new Virtual Cockpit you get in the Mk3. A heck of a lot more I'd guess.
> ...


What, you really think you can have the virtual cockpit for free, after all the hype they've made of it. Look at the prices that they are asking for more established technologies like the Comfort & sound pack and the Tech pack. The R&D costs for the cockpit will be huge.
And as regard "not exactly difficult" wait until all the software glitches start appearing.


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

ZephyR2 said:


> What, you really think you can have the virtual cockpit for free, after all the hype they've made of it. Look at the prices that they are asking for more established technologies like the Comfort & sound pack and the Tech pack. The R&D costs for the cockpit will be huge.
> And as regard "not exactly difficult" wait until all the software glitches start appearing.


Don't believe the marketing hype :roll: :lol: 
I'm not willing to pay for something which all TTs have as standard and doesn't bring anything new to the table apart from being in front of the drive on one display!
Tech pack, comfort pack are worth paying for as you are paying for additional functionality.
The virtual cockpit brings nothing to the table that's not already in the audi range.
What additional capabilities are in the virtual cockpit that aren't already on a A3/6/7/8?

Speedo is required by law, controlling functionality of car is all screen driven and mmi is now literally standard across the range, tech pack connect again available on all audis.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

I'd be getting both packs after negotiating a discount anyway :wink:


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

tt3600 said:


> I'd be getting both packs after negotiating a discount anyway :wink:


25p?


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

Pincherrn said:


> Why are people comparing the prices to the boxster? The Cayman is the equivalent car until the TT Roadster is released....


Disagree. The Boxster compares to the TT Coupe, the Cayman to the TT Roadster. 
The Cayman is the more expensive of the two Porsches, as is the TT Roadster of the Audis.
Strange I know...

:?


----------



## Pincherrn (Jan 27, 2014)

DavidUKTTS said:


> Pincherrn said:
> 
> 
> > Why are people comparing the prices to the boxster? The Cayman is the equivalent car until the TT Roadster is released....
> ...


Yes price wise maybe but type is a different matter. If you want a TT Roadster for the open air motoring then a Cayman is not going to be your choice. I am a Roadster or Boxster driver so a Cayman doesn't come into the equation and besides it is really ugly.

Colin


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

Pincherrn said:


> DavidUKTTS said:
> 
> 
> > Pincherrn said:
> ...


The just replaced Boxster is far uglier than the similarly aged Cayman. Only the new Boxster, with its scalloped sides has at last lost the "push me-pull you" characterless look of the previous Boxster. But then the new Cayman, with its Panamera look straight back, has lost some of its predecessor's curvy charm.

My last three cars have been convertibles but when I started looking at TT Roadsters, my wife's incessant singing of "Noddy... Noddy..." forced me into the far more cohesive looking coupe. My brother in law (TTS coupe owner) also texted me to say he'd started singing the Noddy song too when he saw a red TT Roadster. I had to remind him Noddy's was red AND yellow.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

ZephyR2 said:


> Martin L said:
> 
> 
> > ZephyR2 said:
> ...


The 1st of the glitches are already known regarding the rev counter. The new Lambo Hurracan had already suffered and the TFT is the same


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

What glitches? Pls tell us.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

It was to do with the rev counter misreading


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

As always the basic spec is much higher than German models,so the price is very good in comparison


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

Just specced one up to something I would like (though still short of the spec I have in my mk2) and it comes to ~£36k for a Quattro/STronic 2.0 petrol.

Given the likely utter lack of deals on the new model and possible niggles with the first release, I think I'll be hanging on to my mk2 for another year and taking advantage of the fact that the steep part of the depreciation curve has passed. I'll re-appraise things this time next year.

I do like the look of the Mk3 (saw it in Geneva) and the performance specs are great. I'm also sure it will be a better drive than the mk2 but the likely cost is a real killer. I've got better things that I can be doing with that sort of cash.


----------

